# Farrier in Inverness?



## Mimi2610 (8 November 2013)

Anyone recommend a farrier that actually turns up when supposed to and answers the phone....!! Thanks


----------



## Jenna1406 (8 November 2013)

Keith Hedley 01549421234 - if you leave a message on his answering machine he will phone you back later.


----------



## chemister (10 November 2013)

Is there a shortage of good farriers up that way?


----------



## Mimi2610 (10 November 2013)

Like you wouldn't believe. Huge need for reliable farrier who doesn't have the attitude that they are doing you a favour!!


----------



## chemister (10 November 2013)

Really? My partner is a farrier and we are thinking of moving up that way. Good to know there's room for another farrier! I knew Aberdeen was bad but didn't realise Inverness was in need too!


----------



## Mimi2610 (10 November 2013)

The equine vet practice has over 3000 clients and there are only a handful of decent farriers. 2 are in Inverness who are booked up 8 weeks in advance, the rest are outlying but not many registered farriers.


----------



## chemister (10 November 2013)

Thanks for the info  I think we'll give the vets a call tomorrow and see if they can give us any more info. Hope you manage to get yours sorted soon!


----------



## Jenna1406 (11 November 2013)

I have used Keith for 10 years now and never had a problem getting him to come out to mu horses, he can normally fit you in within a week or so and will come out same day as an emergency.  There are a few farriers up here that dont turn up, dont phone you back etc and when I have to take a day off normally to get the horses done, i cant afford them not to turn up but Keith (or one of his boys) will be there.


----------



## Dry Rot (11 November 2013)

Well, I've used at least four different farriers up here, not for any special reason, I just like to spread my business around and I am 30 miles from Inverness.... All turn up when they say they will, but then I bite if they don't.

Google is your friend.

http://www.farrier-reg.gov.uk/find-a-farrier/


----------



## whisp&willow (11 November 2013)

Robin Pape, or Sarah (i can never remember her surname!)  07831474437.

Robin will be able to give you Sarah's number if he is too busy etc.  x


----------



## Mimi2610 (12 November 2013)

Thank you


----------

